
The Hot New Thing in Clubby Silicon Valley? An App Called Clubhouse - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/19/technology/clubby-silicon-valley-app-clubhouse.html
======
kacxx
We are building something similar to the clubhouse, but focus more on a
broader and more diverse communities. We call it Voicehub.
[https://voicehub.app/](https://voicehub.app/) You can basically create small
sub-communities within Voicehub and host Live Group conversations there. We
also have the option to share recorded audio clips.

------
redis_mlc
This may be a response to YC's BookFace for YC founders.

